# Seriously?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am getting really frustrated...

First I am told my kids percentage does have to be registered, have scrapie tag with their registration tattoo, and a vet certificate.

So I call to find out information on a district show in about 4-5 weeks, and I was told in order to show in district they HAVE to have a state tag! 

SERIOUSLY?

This is ridiculous IMO... Tattoo...scrapie...vet certificate...and still need that tag? So my girls are going to be walking around with tags in both ears? 

They can only show in 'one' show basically the way they are other than the open county fair show & county 4-H show....

We can get them tagged on the 14th...so that's a relief. But now I have to get in touch with the 4-H leader to get validation cards. My kids only need one more hour to get enough hours to show, and that will happen in 2 weeks, so hopefully we can work around that to get their validation cards...

Why do they make these things so complicated....

Edited to add that they don't have to be registered to show in district shows! But I think if you have a chance to go to the state fair then they have to be registered..... State fair wasn't on my mind...but now that I've registered, bought a tattoo kit, etc. I am going through with my original plan...but I want my kids to be able to show in district shows to gain experience and make all of this worth the effort.

bad enough I am worrying about clipping the poor dears....I am not confident at clipping LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never heard of anything like that... :scratch: 

if they are registered and tattooed...they do not need the scrapies tag..... I'd fight that... it doesn't sound right ..... :doh: 
OK... they have to have a state tag...well.. I would bring the tag to the show not punched into the ear...and tell them... you don't want to mark up the goat with tags and have that chance for them to rip their ears.... Oh... I would be so mad...... :hair:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Scrapie tag should suffice...it is after all handed out by the USDA. Technically isn't that considered a state tag?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who is giving you the info?


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

In Wisconsin, I need the scrapie ID and a state premisis ID, but as long as the goats are registered and tattooed, they don't need any tags. For 4-H I just need to have the scrapie ID letter.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! For me to show, I need to have completed a goat project book, the animals need tattoos (they don't have to be registered though) and I need a vet certificate saying they are healthy. I think sometimes they make things too "official" and way to much work for people.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I talked to a woman in the state ag dept. Not sure her position but it has to do with livestock showing/goats.

I think it's ridiculous that they have to have 2 tags. I'd think one tag and the tattoo would be sufficiant! Really ridiculous....

Tori - when I was in 4-H years ago <I was going to show rabbits>, they made us to project books. I LOVED it! Unfortunately they don't do that here. Instead, you have to have 6 hours in, and there is no help with the project animal.....your on your own unless you know others who are showing and can help each other. When I asked for information to help us get started on showing/getting animals ready/etc. I was told to search the internet  Our leader is nice, and I like her, I think it's the state that is lacking here....and of course my kids are the only ones in our county showing goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WHEW....finally this confusing mess is getting sorted out.

The district shows are for market animals only. So we won't be doing district.

Instead, I was told we can go to any county fair and show since we opted to do breeding does this year instead of market goats. 

SOO...we DON"T HAVE TO HAVE THE ADDITIONAL TAG!!! WHEW!

The woman with the state ag dept didn't tell me that, she just said in order to show district you had to have that tag. She didn't tell me it was for market goats only....

I don't mind taking my kids to the county fairs around us.... I know our county fair starts June 11th, I picked up a newspaper today that has all the fair info, so we'll definitely plan on doing our county fair.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> SOO...we DON"T HAVE TO HAVE THE ADDITIONAL TAG!!! WHEW!


 That is wonderful news.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep! I am so relieved! Especially since Mia's ear needs time to mend - I don't want to have to put the scrapie tag in it until it's healed up and closer to time for showing. 

It's confusing getting started and trying to figure out where and what we have to do. At least next year we'll know what we need to do


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well........ looks like we still have to go! The vet whom I contacted about health certificate doesn't do goats...GRRRRRRRRR!!!! seriously? 

I was told there should be a vet doing certificates at the tagging site, so I am waiting to hear back from them just double checking to be positive and if there is a fee....

I did find a vet way over in another county but they want nearly $50 for each goat! crazy... and they want a $40 farm visit since I can't bring 3 lil goats into their office! I don't think they realize these are YOUNGSTERS not full grown...oh well..


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Does the scrapie tag have to be attatched to the ear or can it be on their collar?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

iddybit acres said:


> Does the scrapie tag have to be attatched to the ear or can it be on their collar?


 They HAVE to be in the ear. Other wise you can put the collar on any goat.

I am very involved in the Scrapie part and I do pushn it big time, and I go around and talk about it, so what Colorado does:
If they are registered, their registration papers have to be with the goat at all times, and the tatoo has to match the papers (People have tried to switch them out).
If they are NOT registered, and have a MicroChip, that is is NOT good enough, they then have to have the Scrapies tag, the Micro Chip does NOT have the information on the chip for Scrapies.
All producing goats have to have a Scrapies tag, Does and Buck, and all wethers under the age of 18 months have to have a scrapies tag. Now I know a lot of places still require a wether that is under 18 months to have a tag, even though they are under the 18 months.

If you sell any goat what so ever, and it leaves your property, it HAS to be tagged. It really is for all of our safety.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the safety issue, and after seeing the tattoos, I can see the fact they can fade or become hard to read. But the idea of needing that 2nd tag just irritates me  I know most animals who get that tag probably are for meat, but still.... I don't see why they have to have a state tag AND the scrapie tag. Especially since they are supposed to be checking health papers before each show.


----------

